# Tips on Zombie management from MissouriFish and Game  Dept



## David43515 (Oct 27, 2011)

Great tips on avoiding the shambling hordes of undead while enjoying the great outdoors.

http://mdc.mo.gov/zombies


----------



## Jenna (Oct 27, 2011)

One other safety point not mentioned - you can distinguish the zombie species in the wild by listening for them groaning in Latin or in Ancient Greek.  

They speak dead languages you see.


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 27, 2011)

Time for a :groan: of my own at that one, Jenna :lol:.   Well done :bows:


----------



## Jenna (Oct 27, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> Time for a :groan: of my own at that one, Jenna :lol:.   Well done :bows:


Huh?  It is all true Mark.  They must have just forgotten that important information.  Anyway we have been playing our XBoxes for so long now we should be able to slay undeads in our sleep I think!


----------

